# Another Comeback



## george simon

Some more good news,the BECKS PETREL unrecored since 1929.Has been seen and photographed in the CORAL SEA. www.birdlife.org/news/news/2006/06/becks_petrel.html GEORGE


----------



## Pigeonpal2002

Hi George, 

Great news and find!!! It's always nice to read that a species has been "rediscovered" rather than to hear the last one of it's kind died. There is hope still for these birds!!!


----------



## Skyeking

BINGO....

That makes three happy threads today.

That makes 3 happy threads posted so far.....

Thanks for sharing, George.


----------



## naturegirl

Funny you say that as when I was there recently I seen these. How Cool. I hate when the human race gets out of hand and we start losing birds and animals, but when it comes back that is relief and I am happy


----------

